# turning yourself into a prop



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

2 weeks ago i under went open heart surgery. My 4 old grandson was worried I told him the doc were going to make me a Halloween prop. when the doctors did the open heart surgery they used a vein in my leg, so my grandson keeps checking to see how I am healing up.when he first saw it he said : awww Nana they broke you !!!!". I told them no dane they fixed me.

> so i am now healing quit well Thanks

Just thought I would tell you how to turn yourself into a prop ....lol:voorhees:


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, nice tat!

My dad went through quadruple bypass surgery when he was in his seventies (he will be 89 this fall). Between the scar in his leg and the one down his chest, he looked like he'd been opened up stem to stern on the operating table. The good part is, with the retread, he's still with us.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I cannot believe you even posted that pic


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Yikes that's hardcore, Blinky... glad to hear all went well and you're healing up nicely.

Hey with a little touch-up you could make that look like a good autopsy scar if you want to do undead on Halloween (I know it's not the right shape but who cares)... like they say, when life hands you a prop, make a display!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Blinky,
Nice to hear from you. Sorry you had to have surgery. Glad all went well and I hope you continue to heal quickly. Cute story, thanks for sharing. 
JW


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Best wishes on a speedy recovery.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Blinky, glad to hear you're doing well. Best wishes on a speedy recovery.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

wow, Blinky - I hope you're feeling better and you heal up fast!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Glad everything went well with the surgery. I hope for you to have quick recovery! Actually the scar doesn't look so bad.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Good to know that everything went well and you're well on your way to being back to "normal".


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

I want to Thank Everyone for the cool well wishes Hugs from me to you...Sorry about the pics didnt mean to upset anyone Hugs.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Furr raises glass to Blinky....
"here's to a speedy recovery"


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

awwwwww...I wanted to see the pics. 

Blinks! Awesome to hear you are doing better now! Heal up well, ya hear?!?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hope you're doing well Blinky. I missed the picture too. Always looking for a good eeww.


----------



## Terra (Apr 13, 2009)

I wish you a quick recovery too.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

mrs wicked pulled the pics cuz they were of a senistive nature and some didnt like them. I guess they were to scarey , if you really want to see them send me your email.Hugs Thanks for your kind well wishes.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm a little surprised that the picture was removed. There was nothing indiscreet about it that I can recall, just a picture of a real life scar. It certainly didn't bother me, but then I have a couple myself (not nearly as impressive as yours, though).

Funny what bothers people sometimes, especially on a Forum dedicated to scary stuff


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm sure the mod did what she felt was best. I sent you my e-mail, Blinks!


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Tha ks roxy they also cut my leg to use the vain to do the by pass. Everyday my 4 year old grson checks to see how it is healing he keeps asking if I can play ball with him yet ...lol he is a sweety.

Si I sent you the pics let me know if you get them Hugs


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I got the pics. I'm sorry you had to go through that. It looks much better and cleaner than what I gore up for make-up. Not an ounce of blood. Go figure.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I hope you're back on your feet playing ball with your grandson soon Blinky! Best wishes!


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

SI: They also took a vain out of my leg you want pics of that???
Yep the doctors did a great job patching me up... But Jack the Ripper did a better job taking care of me and changing the bandages.He would have made a Great Mad scientist ( Doctor )

Smiley face Thanks


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Sure Blinks, I can always use more real photos.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

So glad to see you posting.I have been wondering about you.On Halloweenforum you hadn't posted since Jan.
So glad things are better!


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

halloween71 said:


> So glad to see you posting.I have been wondering about you.On Halloweenforum you hadn't posted since Jan.
> So glad things are better!


i NO LONGER VISIT THAT FORUM , NOT KNOCKING BUT..i JUST DONT GO THERE ANYMORE


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hang in and keep healing Blinky.....Grandkids are a blessing!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Please do not type in all caps Blinky. Thanks


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't think she meant to type in all caps - it looks more like the Caps Lock was on and she didn't notice.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

love ya Blinky!!!Didn't know but would like to know.
I use to look at your store front and bought some scene setters but last I checked it was off line,so I got a little worried about you.I am so relieved to hear you are well.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi Everyone sorry about the caps...The scenesetters are made here in Houston and they had trouble after Ike I 'll check and see what is going on with them. I have missed everyone too. I have been off line due to health issues. I have to have another operation next month on my legs.its called a femoral artarties bypass.or lose the use of my legs.which means amputation don't want that. I no longer have that rockbottomcemetery website


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Jeesh Blinks, when it rains it pours, eh? Bad news about more surgeries, but great to hear that there is a "cure" for your ailment.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Blinky thats the best way I've ever seen to handle a scared kid in a naturaly seriouse situation. Ill have to remember that for next time if something like that happens to me. Well not the heart surgery but you get my drift.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

SI I have loads of problems with my health, but hopefully I be around longer this way.

I told my grson that the doctors were making a prop out of me and he said like dead fred and I laughed.
yep just like dead fred.lol
he may be 4 but he is smarter then a whip.and takes good care of me..


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Sounds like you have a furture prop builder on your hands. Good luck with your health.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

scareme said:


> Sounds like you have a furture prop builder on your hands. Good luck with your health.


Thank you Eric
Dane already helps me make props He cut the pipe for dead fred and ran in his moms room to tell her "I cut the Pipe". He was so tickled.he is my buddy we do everything together.I try and teach with Love and Guideance.and if Nana is a prop then the surgery doesnt bother him so much lol


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

A safe and speedy recovery to you Blinky! Thanks for the story!


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Thank you OWl. but that not the end of the story I have to go back in the hospital the fisrt of next week to have another operatation on my legs to fix a blockage there its called a femoral artery by pass so I don't lose my legs.If you want to read up on what they are going to do .link


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Hugs blinky!!!Wish you the best.You are such a great asset to the forums.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

halloween71 said:


> Hugs blinky!!!Wish you the best.You are such a great asset to the forums.


wow thanks so much Love ya too


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi Blinky, Missed ya, girlfriend, glad the heart surgury is over, hope you are healing well, will be thinking of you for the other surgury, take care!! Hugs!!
Your little guy sounds so cute, with him taking care of you, no wonder you are doing well!


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Bethene said:


> Hi Blinky, Missed ya, girlfriend, glad the heart surgury is over, hope you are healing well, will be thinking of you for the other surgury, take care!! Hugs!!
> Your little guy sounds so cute, with him taking care of you, no wonder you are doing well!


Missed you too what you working on? Big Hugs to you


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

well, Blinky, I tried making something for the 20 dollar contest, but it broke on me the last dsay of the contest, a big bat, haven't been back to it yet, right now am getting started on the secret reaper thing here, then I need to start on a couople of animated things I have in the plans, a leer and a talking skull, plus hopefully make more tombstones, but right now working 9 hour days, and at my age, with the type of job I do, I am one tired old girl at the end of the day, plus the RA is more active in the spring, (sounds like great excuses, right?LOL), Will be thinking of you , and your surgury, seind ing healing thoughts and hugs your way!!


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

well beth what part gave you a problem maybe i can make a sujestion,so to hear you are working so hard. Life should be fun . Thanks for the healing prayers. Hugs


----------

